# Do you get your abs out, when out



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Do the units with abs get them out for the ladies on a night out?

I'm sick of going out and seeing skinny guys with no muscle, getting their abs out. And worst of all the girls bloody love it. Seriously like wtf. Met a lad on holiday and he was about 6'2 and must have weighed ten stone. Walking around showing birds his abs all the chuffing time! seriously is it cool to be skinny as fook and have abs. Just feel like telling them to eat!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I have abs but you'll never find me lifting my shirt up unless requested by a good looking bird. It's gay as fvck imo.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

You jelly brah? :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i aint got abs bro as you can see but i dont go far wrong bro


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

empzb said:


> You jelly brah? :lol:


Lol Yeah. I used to be 9.5 stone before the gym and Thought I was cool having abbs. Never acted like a cnut like these lads out, showing them off all the time. The units who get asked by a lass have an excuse. The skinny boys though who have the Peter Crouch legs to suit have no excuse ever. Haha


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

vetran said:


> i aint got abs bro as you can see but i dont go far wrong bro


The dog is gonna make a proper mess of your car :whistling:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

abs on a skinny guy is jus wxnk isnt it

if u wana get abs out then do it - but yeh it looks sh1t unless requested by hot bird haha


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> abs on a skinny guy is jus wxnk isnt it
> 
> if u wana get abs out then do it - but yeh it looks sh1t unless requested by hot bird haha


Yeah but unfortunately they can't see it. Lad at work used to run around all time with his rig out. Openly admitted he weighed 9st. I'm like wtf. I'd rather be bulky with no abs than skinny with


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Abs on skinny guy are like big tits on a fat girl


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

vetran said:


> i aint got abs bro as you can see but i dont go far wrong bro


You look as if your eyeing up where to tw4t your dog with that stick mate! :lol:

Big fcuker though ain't ya!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

abss brahh










good times lol in ayia napa it's socially acceptable to dance topless in clubs! everywhere we went we had girls touching us... (65kg in those pics, now 73kg don't hate)


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> Yeah but unfortunately they can't see it. Lad at work used to run around all time with his rig out. Openly admitted he weighed 9st. I'm like wtf. I'd rather be bulky with no abs than skinny with


true true - like that guy in the carly rae jepson video mowing the lawn - bird was like 'hes so hot' i was like 'MF will blow away if the wind picks up'

its like - congrats mate your 6'2 and 5 stone @ 6% well done!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bruze said:


> abss brahh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your the type the OP is referring too TBH!! :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruze said:


> abss brahh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus h. That first picture pose is never ever acceptable anywhere.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

know a few people that are skinny as **** and boast about haveing a six pack etc. i had them after i cut down from 16 stone to 11 and ahalf stone and thought it was good. then got told by a good mate i looked skinny ill.

but yeah ****es me off it just stupid to boast and makes you look like a little boy


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Think my pubes are out i was so drunk mate haha, cant wait to come back 2013 80kg and 8%!!!!!! mmmm test


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

vetran said:


> i aint got abs bro as you can see but i dont go far wrong bro


step away from the dog and put the anal penetration stick down, lol you are abit of a unit.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Bruze said:


> abss brahh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm still laughing 5 minutes after seeing this, funny guys round here


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

A-BOMB said:


> know a few people that are skinny as **** and boast about haveing a six pack etc. i had them after i cut down from 16 stone to 11 and ahalf stone and thought it was good. then got told by a good mate i looked skinny ill.
> 
> but yeah ****es me off it just stupid to boast and makes you look like a little boy


I'm 13,2 now and abs are miles away. At 11 they're visible. I get much more complements though at my weight now than I did at 11. just looked normal. At least now I look like I squat and deadlift!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

Not the best place to post those pics up as I think he was referring to people like you :/


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Oh I'm still laughing 5 minutes after seeing this, funny guys round here


Don't really care, any fkr wanna match my facial aesthetics?

I can roid and i will ALWAYS be lean and have these facial aesthetics. Oh and ps i'm 13lbs heavier since that pic


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

no1dnbhead said:


> Not the best place to post those pics up as I think he was referring to people like you :/


Slightly off topic but I have to tell you mate...whenever I see your username I just see "nobhead".

No offence intended!!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

zack amin said:


> step away from the dog and put the anal penetration stick down, *lol you are abit of a unit*.


yep it keeps the bailiffs away lol


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I'm 13,2 now and abs are miles away. At 11 they're visible. I get much more complements though at my weight now than I did at 11. just looked normal. At least now I look like I squat and deadlift!


Nope. You just look fat.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Nope. You just look fat.


And you still look like a beanpole :whistling:


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

anabolik said:


> And you still look like a beanpole :whistling:


Give me 2 weeks till test kicks in properly. #25lbs


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

anabolik said:


> And you still look like a beanpole :whistling:


stand back before he facially aesthetics you


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Nope. You just look fat.


How many times a week do you do arm curls and ez curls?

don't get all defenseless because it's been pointed out that it ain't cool to be ten stone and get your abs out in pics.

Bet You've never done a squat or deadlift in your life


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> How many times a week do you do arm curls and ez curls?
> 
> don't get all defenseless because it's been pointed out that it ain't cool to be ten stone and get your abs out in pics.
> 
> Bet You've never done a squat or deadlift in your life


I ****ed myself at your SD matrix cycle....

I can squat 100kilo for 12 reps ATG mate willing to do a vid if you want....(was only 65kg when i got that lift, im now 73kg and on cycle)

Don't really deadlift prefer lat pull downs and heavy bent over rows and **** loads of pullups.

I'm 155lbs which is 11 stone. I will be 170lbs. I am gaining stones and keeping my abs.

Please


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how many cycles did it take you to get to 11 stone?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruze said:


> I ****ed myself at your SD matrix cycle....
> 
> I can squat 100kilo for 12 reps ATG mate willing to do a vid if you want....(was only 65kg when i got that lift, im now 73kg and on cycle)
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed my cycle. Don't touch a thing at all anymore due to health. Got stronger without touching that and just eating.

Take it back about squatting.

The abs still ain't acceptable in top pic


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Here is a picture of my lats 4 months into lifting... Lats

I look like i deadlift more than you and i bet my LBM is higher than yours, plus im 19.

/thread


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Abs on skinny guy are like big tits on a fat girl


slightly disagree with you there,as long as that belly doesnt go past the tits then them big tits are laughin.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Don't really care, any fkr wanna match my facial aesthetics?
> 
> I can roid and i will ALWAYS be lean and have these facial aesthetics. Oh and ps i'm 13lbs heavier since that pic


you could get to your size without even needing to touch the juice....


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

I am 19 as well man your just getting to big


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Here is a picture of my lats 4 months into lifting... Lats
> 
> I look like i deadlift more than you and i bet my LBM is higher than yours, plus im 19.
> 
> /thread


My lats are crap. Improving though. Always lagged. Let's stop comparing d!cks though


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> you could get to your size without even needing to touch the juice....


Luckily my juice has not really kicked in yet than bro... 4k calories at 155lbs and 8 weeks left of 600mg of test e and 22.5mg of m1t.. anyone say 25lbs??????????

at 173cm in height and 8-9% bodyfat hmmm


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruze said:


> I ****ed myself at your SD matrix cycle....
> 
> I can squat 100kilo for 12 reps ATG mate willing to do a vid if you want....(was only 65kg when i got that lift, im now 73kg and on cycle)
> 
> ...


ive only been back to heavy lifting after sorting out my anterior knee problem and a couple of other injurys since march

I do 120kg 3x5 squat atg and I wouldn't even brag about that small amount of weight I am lifting.

- - - Updated - - -



Bruze said:


> Luckily my juice has not really kicked in yet than bro... 4k calories at 155lbs and 8 weeks left of 600mg of test e and 22.5mg of m1t.. anyone say 25lbs??????????


I thought youve been on a few bike rides in the past ?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Luckily my juice has not really kicked in yet than bro... 4k calories at 155lbs and 8 weeks left of 600mg of test e and 22.5mg of m1t.. anyone say 25lbs??????????
> 
> at 173cm in height and 8-9% bodyfat hmmm


out of interest since your bragging so much how many cycles you done to get where you are so far


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

abs are for girls big men are for women


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I love stumbling across threads like this


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> ive only been back to heavy lifting after sorting out my anterior knee problem and a couple of other injurys since march
> 
> I do 120kg 3x5 squat atg and I wouldn't even brag about that small amount of weight I am lifting.
> 
> ...


Why the fk would u do 5 reps of somthing? Is that somthing to be proud off? My legs only respond to 12-20reps IMO id never attempt for 5 reps lol considering i weighed 65kilo i think 100kilo with ATG form 12 reps is somthing to brag about.

few bike rides? i did 30mg sd matrix when i was 10 stone and got fat as **** 11.5 stone 19% bodyfat then went to ayia napa and cut usin 10mg sd matrix for 3 weeks and ended up 10 stone 3 and now im gna get past 12 stone EASILY


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bruze tbh if that is 2 years worth of gains i would be pretty unhappy. Wow 2 cycles to get to 11 stone thats some gains.......


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> out of interest since your bragging so much how many cycles you done to get where you are so far


1 "bulk" sd matrix cycle FULK because i got FAT from 10 stone to 11 stone fat 19% body fat and than a cutting recomp cycle 10mg and ended up 10 stone... eating properly and jabbing now. already 11 stone and LEAN as fook. big things coming from me guys...

- - - Updated - - -



kingdale said:


> Bruze tbh if that is 2 years worth of gains i would be pretty unhappy. Wow 2 cycles to get to 11 stone thats some gains.......


mate i was 7 stone 11 and 17 and dumb and didnt train properly for a year!? luckily i found this forum TBH, who ARE you to judge without an avi for fk sake? show me a picture of your body now . thought so


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

vetran said:


> abs are for girls big men are for women


Lol love that fella


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

your jabbing at 11 stone clearly not eating well then :/


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Why the fk would u do 5 reps of somthing? Is that somthing to be proud off? My legs only respond to 12-20reps IMO id never attempt for 5 reps lol considering i weighed 65kilo i think 100kilo with ATG form 12 reps is somthing to brag about.
> 
> few bike rides? i did 30mg sd matrix when i was 10 stone and got fat as **** 11.5 stone 19% bodyfat then went to ayia napa and cut usin 10mg sd matrix for 3 weeks and ended up 10 stone 3 and now im gna get past 12 stone EASILY





Bruze said:


> 1 "bulk" sd matrix cycle FULK because i got FAT from 10 stone to 11 stone fat 19% body fat and than a cutting recomp cycle 10mg and ended up 10 stone... eating properly and jabbing now. already 11 stone and LEAN as fook. big things coming from me guys...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> mate i was 7 stone 11 and 17 and dumb and didnt train properly for a year!? luckily i found this forum TBH, who ARE you to judge without an avi for fk sake? show me a picture of your body now . thought so


you coulda got their naturally! but hey ho quick fix form just shy of 8 stone to 11s good progress

not mirin you though or all whatever that sh1t is you speak


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


> your jabbing at 11 stone clearly not eating well then :/


erm sorry i'm 5 foot 7 lol i'm very lean too i'm having 200g protein a day :/ 3.5k calories minumum i'm 13lbs up already....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i am 14 stone and a few months ago i was 11 and a half. I dont put pics on a site of me talking about drug use. I can still judge you regardless and i would be shouting about your gains they are terrible.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> you coulda got their naturally! but hey ho quick fix form just shy of 8 stone to 11s good progress
> 
> not mirin you though or all whatever that sh1t is you speak


i'm having banter  i've not seen people for 2 years and coming from 8 stone to over 12 stone in feb when i reuinite its going to be mad haha!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I cant at the minute rob but when i get them ill be showing every fooker lol!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fair one for the hate going to Bruze for troll posting them pics up but doing **** like that over there probably got him a fair few girls.

Young girls seems to be brain washed because of MTV telling them that this is normal/attractive behavior with these characters.....





On the flip side it just makes me want abs all the more!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

kingdale said:


> i am 14 stone and a few months ago i was 11 and a half. I dont put pics on a site of me talking about drug use. I can still judge you regardless and i would be shouting about your gains they are terrible.


2,322 posts and been here since 2010 and you don't post pics. WHAT THE FK ARE U USING THE SITE FOR LOL oh no wai- 60% percent of your posts are in general conversation. get a life loser.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bruze...your attitude stinks, you post those sort of pics acting like you're some sort of idol and can't take any criticism when your told EXACTLY like it is

what you've done is nothing to shout about tbf, could of been done natty and in a quarter of the time.........brah! Lol


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Why the fk would u do 5 reps of somthing? Is that somthing to be proud off? My legs only respond to 12-20reps IMO id never attempt for 5 reps lol considering i weighed 65kilo i think 100kilo with ATG form 12 reps is somthing to brag about.
> 
> few bike rides? i did 30mg sd matrix when i was 10 stone and got fat as **** 11.5 stone 19% bodyfat then went to ayia napa and cut usin 10mg sd matrix for 3 weeks and ended up 10 stone 3 and now im gna get past 12 stone EASILY


because I train more for strengh and its added 3 and a half inchs on my legs in about 4 months which I think its pretty good.

Ive also put about 20lbs on using reps of 3x5 over 5 months without juice.granted ive got a fair bit of bf but at the same time I started again with a highish bf but I am guessing that at least 16lb is muscle


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> because I train more for strengh and its added 3 and a half inchs on my legs in about 4 months which I think its pretty good.
> 
> Ive also put about 20lbs on using reps of 3x5 over 5 months without juice.granted ive got a fair bit of bf but at the same time I started again with a highish bf but I am guessing that at least 16lb is muscle


right ok guru adding 16lbs of muscle in 5 months naturally without juice...***** plz id rather not listen to your bullshít u fat fk



Hotdog147 said:


> Bruze...your attitude stinks, you post those sort of pics acting like you're some sort of idol and can't take any criticism when your told EXACTLY like it is
> 
> what you've done is nothing to shout about tbf, could of been done natty and in a quarter of the time.........brah! Lol


shame about your chest genetics, BRAH. guess there are things in life we can't change! if i could go back in time id of done it properly and eat from the start and juice at 13 stone!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

that's funny as I am the same age and same Hight and guess what I am 15 stone I went on gear at 13 and a half stone so really your eating is **** and training but you just use drugs and hope for the best


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:lol: at the cock wagging.

On topic, I've had lasses lick my abs. Had to tense Fvcking hard tho. Glad they were drunk and didn't notice lol! Real men dont need to whip them out every picture tho.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

As mentioned you need to chill 

Well done for keeping abs so far, will get harder once you start reaching proper body weight.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

bruze give this ago for 12 weeks some time ,do 6 weeks benching twice a week once ohping and then 6 weeks ohping twice a week and benchign once a week.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/the_texas_method

You may not be training to be the strongest but the added strengh you will gain on that will carry over when you go back to BBing


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

no1dnbhead said:


> that's funny as I am the same age and same Hight and guess what I am 15 stone I went on gear at 13 and a half stone so really your eating is **** and training but you just use drugs and hope for the best


No.. I'm going for LEAN gains. We are all different. Bone density ect. I'm going for a harder ripped look. My goal is 80kg ripped not 95kg ripped. I'm 70kilo ripped as off last week. Like i said i will try my best to get up to 170lbs but i have a tendacy to gain fat easily so i'm watching my diet..


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Don't really care, any fkr wanna match my facial aesthetics?
> 
> I can roid and i will ALWAYS be lean and have these facial aesthetics. Oh and ps i'm 13lbs heavier since that pic


There must be some sort of rule that you can't post a pic of u sh*tting urself?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Bruze said:


> shame about your chest genetics, BRAH. guess there are things in life we can't change! if i could go back in time id of done it properly and eat from the start and juice at 13 stone!


Lol!! In not the one bragging am I?

Don't see the need for the attitude that's all


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> bruze give this ago for 12 weeks some time ,do 6 weeks benching twice a week once ohping and then 6 weeks ohping twice a week and benchign once a week.
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/the_texas_method
> 
> You may not be training to be the strongest but the added strengh you will gain on that will carry over when you go back to BBing


Will take this onbourd and try shock my muscles by going for strenght, was a great read thank you.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Bruze said:


> 2,322 posts and been here since 2010 and you don't post pics. WHAT THE FK ARE U USING THE SITE FOR LOL oh no wai- 60% percent of your posts are in general conversation. get a life loser.


 :lol: I was the same weight as you when i used to sniff mkat and drink the entire week. I would be ashamed of using gear to get there.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Here is a picture of my lats 4 months into lifting... Lats
> 
> I look like i deadlift more than you and i bet my LBM is higher than yours, plus im 19.
> 
> /thread


Im not an angry or violent person,

but your the type of guy id love to smack in the puss, then whilst your on the ground, continue to cave your arrogant little face in until I become fatigued.

Your such an arrogant little cn*t mate, Oh what Id do to you involving your anus and my big fat chode.


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Bruze you're an absolute vagina and you look like a skinny little douchebag whos been training about 2 months. I literally hate you with every fibre of my being. I would never come on here and brag if i looked like you as the majority on here make you look like a twig.

you dont have aestetics of any kind and you're full of yourself.

I hope you get wrongly accused of paedophillia and live the rest of your life in social exile.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

what are you trying to say I am not lean  but honestly I would be abit nicer to people that are trying to help you out


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

TheBob said:


> What's wrong with posting in general a lot ?


Nothing tbh but..

It gets some peoples backs up I guess when people are on a bodybuilding forum yet NEVER post about training/drugs/diet (you know.. bodbuilding stuff).. But post newspaper articles all day long, threads about how this country is going to pot, 'what would you do' type threads etc :lol:

You get the picture lol


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Im not an angry or violent person,
> 
> but your the type of guy id love to smack in the puss, then whilst your on the ground, continue to cave your arrogant little face in until I became fatigued


Arrogance is bliss

I'm green for a reason... The only way to survive on this forum is to carry this attitude. You get FLAMED for anything. This is why i don't post anymore. World War III


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

-AC- said:


> Bruze you're an absolute vagina and you look like a skinny little douchebag whos been training about 2 months. I literally hate you with every fibre of my being. I would never come on here and brag if i looked like you as the majority on here make you look like a twig.
> 
> you dont have aestetics of any kind and you're full of yourself.
> 
> I hope you get wrongly accused of paedophillia and live the rest of your life in social exile.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

lol been keeping tabs on this for last 20 mins - just jokes lads:clap:


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Always gotta get my abs out at traffic lights, wether they old people, young people. Gotta show off my hot abs.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Mate ive edited my post and added some stuff, please feel free to edit it into your quote.

You are getting flamed because you are throwing about smug, know-it-all comments, disregarding peoples training and lifestyle choices with ill informed attitude, and constantly having to try and get one over on people ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Arrogance is bliss
> 
> I'm green for a reason... The only way to survive on this forum is to carry this attitude. You get FLAMED for anything. This is why i don't post anymore. World War III


Why post now then :s ? Your poor trolling attempt failed and was reversed putting you straight on the defensive. Then you seemed to have tried to brag about your poor results from using gear ?

I will offer one bit of advice....

Try here http://www.bodybuilding.com/


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

you are a very small funny guy and have made my night/ morning


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

lxm said:


> Mate ive edited my post and added some stuff, please feel free to edit it into your quote.
> 
> You are getting flamed because you are throwing about smug, know-it-all comments, disregarding peoples training and lifestyle choices with ill informed attitude, and constantly having to try and get one over on people ?












Talk to the abs brah.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

love this guy.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Bruze said:


> I ****ed myself at your SD matrix cycle....
> 
> I can squat 100kilo for 12 reps ATG mate willing to do a vid if you want....(was only 65kg when i got that lift, im now 73kg and on cycle)
> 
> ...


And you will do all that and still the biggest bell end in this thread!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lxm said:


> Im not an angry or violent person,
> 
> but your the type of guy id love to smack in the puss, then whilst your on the ground, continue to cave your arrogant little face in until I become fatigued.
> 
> *Your such an arrogant little cn*t mate, Oh what Id do to you involving your anus and my big fat chode.*


incase you missed it bruze


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Mate lxm i always knew you were bent lol.

Before i go get my 10 hours recovery sleep










My hot abz x


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Bruze said:


> Talk to the abs brah.


Lol class you cAn just tell he's a zyzz cock follower, talk to the abs brah it's all I got, got no shoulders, got no legs, go no back or bi's so yeah talk to the abs brah.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Mate lxm i always knew you were bent lol.
> 
> Before i go get my 10 hours recovery sleep
> 
> ...


I see a fat roll.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Mate lxm i always knew you were bent lol.
> 
> Before i go get my 10 hours recovery sleep
> 
> ...


Either its not true what they say about black guys or it is true about what they say about gear shrinking your man hood.....


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

These pictures are oldodlodldodldold all early may 2012. Big things coming.............! In all seriousness i am gaining like fk atm.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Bruze said:


> Mate lxm i always knew you were bent lol.
> 
> Before i go get my 10 hours recovery sleep
> 
> ...


Twiglet in eerr hot pants


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Either its not true what they say about black guys or it is true about what they say about gear shrinking your man hood.....


Lol. Not even going to bother.....................


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

bruce is a newbie why take the p*ss out of him guys we are here to help him and show him the way,you reckon he would listen ?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok i've decided i will post up a recent pic soon. Be prepared to be WOWED.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Lol. Not even going to bother.....................


Check and mate ?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Mate lxm i always knew you were bent lol.


Oh mate it would not be to my enjoyment.. but to your fhking terror, and agony! and hopefuyl wipe that grin off your beautiful face.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Check and mate ?


Ask your grandmother. 7.8 inches fully erect.

- - - Updated - - -



lxm said:


> Oh mate it would not be to my enjoyment.. but to your fhking terror, and agony! and hopefuyl wipe that grin off your beautiful face.


Postcode can be sent VIA PM. or you can send me yours. eithor way i will pay to see this happen.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

vetran said:



> bruce is a newbie why take the p*ss out of him guys we are here to help him and show him the way,you reckon he would listen ?


He's willing post pictures wearing those eer hot pants so what do you reckon?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Can we rename the thread to Bruze picwhoring....

You've done well kid. If you're happy great. But showing off pics of your body gloating to other blokes is a tad **** and insecure.

Lots of people are in better shape in less time, you'll look back when you're more mature and think dafuq was I doing in this thread...


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

empzb said:


> Can we rename the thread to Bruze picwhoring....
> 
> You've done well kid. If you're happy great. But showing off pics of your body gloating to other blokes is a tad **** and insecure.
> 
> Lots of people are in better shape in less time, you'll look back when you're more mature and think dafuq was I doing in this thread...


There old pics mate. I'm just having a laugh. Not sure if you remeber the Zyzz threads back in the day when everyone got there knickers in a twist.

- - - Updated - - -



empzb said:


> Can we rename the thread to Bruze picwhoring....
> 
> You've done well kid. If you're happy great. But showing off pics of your body gloating to other blokes is a tad **** and insecure.
> 
> Lots of people are in better shape in less time, you'll look back when you're more mature and think dafuq was I doing in this thread...


There old pics mate. I'm just having a laugh. Not sure if you remeber the Zyzz threads back in the day when everyone got there knickers in a twist.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bruze, date of birth and surname pls kid.. oh and postcode too.. ill get something sorted.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

lxm said:


> Bruze, date of birth and surname pls kid.. oh and postcode too.. ill get something sorted.


Sweet chilli dip's quite nice with broken twiglets


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bruze:3544974 said:


> Mate lxm i always knew you were bent lol.
> 
> Before i go get my 10 hours recovery sleep
> 
> ...


That's the gayest thing I've ever seen and your lettin the team down with your hot pants that piece is shockingly small and thin, much like its owner... Must have been inherited from your white side


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Goodbye abs. Hello gains










Quick teaser of the bulk ive been packing since the 7 months from those pics.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> *He's willing post pictures wearing those eer hot pants so what do you reckon?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> let him do it he looks good but put a t shirt on him then he could easily be hidden behind a scaffold tube


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> That's the gayest thing I've ever seen and your lettin the team down with your hot pants that piece is shockingly small and thin, much like its owner... Must have been inherited from your white side


Bullring on sat and well drive to a gym and i'll show what sorta weights skinny man r pushin


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

No abs, but the ladies seem to like the pec dance!


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Everyone's getting a bit worked up over someone blatantly taking the ****. Stop biting fishes.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bruze has emailed me his address and is requesting a fight.

Has told me he will be packing 5 large black males and two agressive dogs.

Alpha as fhk!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Can't rep you @Breda but fvxking :lol:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

TheBob said:


> The bullring has some good shopping ,
> 
> This thread is so alpha now


not as good as victoria centre leeds  - lets see if we can argue over anything on this thread shall we?!

calm down lads tut tut


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bruze:3545004 said:


> Bullring on sat and well drive to a gym and i'll show what sorta weights skinny man r pushin


I'm alright bro you crack on I got better things to do then destroy your ego


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

lxm:3545010 said:


> Bruze has emailed me his address and is requesting a fight.
> 
> Has told me he will be packing 5 large black males and two agressive dogs.
> 
> Alpha as fhk!


Did he tell you what dogs cos I can lend you 2 pressers (sp) for the day fully trained. The pup weighs more than bruze lol


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Bullring on sat and well drive to a gym and i'll show what sorta weights skinny man r pushin


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Ask your grandmother. 7.8 inches fully erect.


Firstly my Grandmother is a bit of a slag so I'm sure she has had bigger and better than you could ever offer.

Secondly I feel bad for all the hate going your way tonight so I made something for you 

Pay special attention to your new cock that could actually pass for 7.8 Inches, I also took added a bit of size to give you a confidence boost.

P.S I also took the liberty of removing your filthy duds from the photo, leaving them on display is just plain lazy lad, square it away!

http://www.picasion.com/]


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

never responded to a stupid thread before no disrespect to the op i hope i still got respect lol


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

lxm said:


> Bruze has emailed me his address and is requesting a fight.
> 
> Has told me he will be packing 5 large black males and two agressive dogs.
> 
> Alpha as fhk!


oh please post the pm.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Well l have a night off and miss this self loving bell end.

Bruze feel free never to post again by all means.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Bruze said:


> I ****ed myself at your SD matrix cycle....
> 
> I can squat 100kilo for 12 reps ATG mate willing to do a vid if you want....(was only 65kg when i got that lift, im now 73kg and on cycle)
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Your squat is my second warm up set :clap:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze:3544931 said:


> right ok guru adding 16lbs of muscle in 5 months naturally without juice...***** plz id rather not listen to your bullshít u fat fk
> 
> shame about your chest genetics, BRAH. guess there are things in life we can't change! if i could go back in time id of done it properly and eat from the start and juice at 13 stone!


FTR l banned Bruze for a month for this post.

Using this word is not acceptable in any guise.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Milky said:


> FTR l banned Bruze for a month for this post.
> 
> Using this word is not acceptable in any guise.


BRAH?


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

PMSL at this thread, this is why i love uk-m


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Bruze said:


>


I would like to vehemently confirm young Bruze clearly aint one of ours..im sure my white brethren will gladly claim ownership of him..


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i just do the truffle shuffle when im out, makes the ladies laugh at least!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I would like to vehemently confirm young Bruze clearly aint one of ours..im sure my white brethren will gladly claim ownership of him..


We don't want him. Give him to the Latinos :lol:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

There was a lad in my gym on Monday training topless, he was so skinny, must have been 9 stone at best, he had the tiniest shoulders lol. Me and my wife had a chuckle about that. It's even funnier though that there are 18/19 stone mass monsters train at my gym and they were ALL there this Monday lol.

Some Polish guy must have been 18 stone, never seen forearms/shoulders/chest/everything so big before, fcking insane. He told me to move my dumbbell bench back because he couldn't be ar$ed to move his 60+ kg dumbbell he was single arm rowing. I complied.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Lot of love in this thread.

Anyway, how the f*ck can you get your abs out in this country?

It's always cold and p*ssing down with rain.

I don't even bother training them unless I've got a summer holiday abroad lined up and there's a slight chance my shirt will come off.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> Either its not true what they say about black guys or it is true about what they say about gear shrinking your man hood.....


 :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's clear to see from my avi that when I have deep abs I'm still pretty shy 

Great thread, kept me smiling for 15mins this did


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Which part of East Asia does he come from?

http://www.targetmap.com/viewer.aspx?reportId=3073

(BTW. Lying French basterds).


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bruze said:


> abss brahh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

cant wait for his first thread when he comes back


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bruze said:


> erm sorry i'm 5 foot 7 lol i'm very lean too i'm having 200g protein a day :/ 3.5k calories minumum i'm 13lbs up already....


Bruze you running a Test E cycle? I'm hoping to start one at the end of this month for 12 weeks or so.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

BTW Bruze is trolling you guys badly. This thread is hilarious. :lol:


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

I just wanna say

BRAH!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> There was a lad in my gym on Monday training topless, he was so skinny, must have been 9 stone at best, he had the tiniest shoulders lol. Me and my wife had a chuckle about that. It's even funnier though that there are 18/19 stone mass monsters train at my gym and they were ALL there this Monday lol.
> 
> Some Polish guy must have been 18 stone, never seen forearms/shoulders/chest/everything so big before, fcking insane. He told me to move my dumbbell bench back because he couldn't be ar$ed to move his 60+ kg dumbbell he was single arm rowing. I complied.


Bet that lad was from Broughton! Sounds like a proper skip rat!


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

skinny people with abs is like fat birds with tits ! it doesnt count


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Bet that lad was from Broughton! Sounds like a proper skip rat!


I took my wife with me for the first time and near the end of the workout she wanted to do some cardio so I took her to the cardio room and when I came back his mate (just as skinny) was posing in the mirror right at the chest fly machine I was about to use to finish off lol I walked right up to him and he abruptly stopped posing and shuffled off.

Must have been embarrassing situation for him. I'm not that big but I am 16 stone so much bigger than him lol.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> I took my wife with me for the first time and near the end of the workout she wanted to do some cardio so I took her to the cardio room and when I came back his mate (just as skinny) was posing in the mirror right at the chest fly machine I was about to use to finish off lol I walked right up to him and he abruptly stopped posing and shuffled off.
> 
> Must have been embarrassing situation for him. I'm not that big but I am 16 stone so much bigger than him lol.


He probably still thought he was massive! There was a pole in my gym a few weeks ago training with his top off and then doing roundhouses and sh1t like that in the mirror. He was soon told to put his top on and behave. Not seen him since.

Anyway, I'm gutted bruze has been banned as he is an inspiration to me!


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't usually. I'll wear a vest normally if the weather is good enough. I'm trying to get in good condition for next summee though so if I succeed I'll probably be half naked as soon as I get a glimps of the sun.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bruze said:


> Mate lxm i always knew you were bent lol.
> 
> Before i go get my 10 hours recovery sleep
> 
> ...


LOL at your legs! Dont train them much do you mate.

Not packing much meat either LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Quite a few lasses love a slim guy, with or without abs to be fair..

Especially in the rock/indie/metal sorta scene's.

To be fair the big/ripped guy's tend to have barbie doll's chasing them around, fake tan lasses, blonde hair and big tit's.

I'd rarther a cute dark haired rock chick any day of the week :thumb:


----------



## Lou Lou (Aug 27, 2012)

It's funny you have said this...I was out on Saturday night and this guy was trying to chat me up. He kept lifting up his top to show me his abs!!! He had none...wtf!!!??? Even if he had abs I wouldv thought he was s complete ****. I ripped the **** out of him Hahahaha. It's so not attractive


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Good call milky.

If I re-call correctly... Bruze was the one several months ago constantly getting his panties in a twist when race was mentioned and constantly playing the racial card when the original mention was in a completely innocent context. Its funny to see that he thinks it ok when it suits him to play certain words in 'jest' without offence..

Numpty.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> Quite a few lasses love a slim guy, with or without abs to be fair..
> 
> Especially in the rock/indie/metal sorta scene's.
> 
> ...


No way, barbies for me! :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i see this thread got out of control and hilarious rediculously quick, id also like to aformention in respect to my african ancestory bruze is not and shall now never be one of ours, @Ackee&Saltfish thank you for clearing that up,


----------



## needle (Aug 14, 2011)

Bruze said:


>


The guy in the back pulling his shirt up looks ****ing creepy


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

zack amin said:


> i see this thread got out of control and hilarious rediculously quick, id also like to aformention in respect to my african ancestory bruze is not and shall now never be one of ours, @Ackee&Saltfish thank you for clearing that up,


Lol so who the feck does he belong to, we don't want him either  think we need to find the ethnic group with no voice on here and dump him on them, let's face it though no ones going to be happy been associated with him.

(and yes it's a tong in cheek remark before someone gets it twisted!)


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cant be ar5ed to trawl through the thread but did he ever get asked to post up a pic of his 12 rep ATG squats before he got banned?

just curious cos thats good at his body weight and it would be interesting to see how ATG he goes and how good his form is.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> cant be ar5ed to trawl through the thread but did he ever get asked to post up a pic of his 12 rep ATG squats before he got banned?
> 
> just curious cos thats good at his body weight and it would be interesting to see how ATG he goes and how good his form is.


Nah nobody asked, wish we had actually.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Lol so who the feck does he belong to, we don't want him either  think we need to find the ethnic group with no voice on here and dump him on them, let's face it though no ones going to be happy been associated with him.
> 
> (and yes it's a tong in cheek remark before someone gets it twisted!)


hahahahahaha fcuk it, give him to the chineese there usually of the shorter and ripped variety, or in a cave in sudan


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

kingdale said:


> Nah nobody asked, wish we had actually.


me too! cos did he say he was 70Kg?

that would be almost 1 and half times body weight.

12 reps of that with good form and ATG is worthy of a vid posting

- - - Updated - - -



Pain2Gain said:


> Lol so who the feck does he belong to, we don't want him either  *think we need to find the ethnic group with no voice on here *and dump him on them, let's face it though no ones going to be happy been associated with him.
> 
> (and yes it's a tong in cheek remark before someone gets it twisted!)


do gingers count?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

zack amin said:


> hahahahahaha fcuk it, give him to the chineese there usually of the shorter and ripped variety, or in a cave in sudan


Oi we don't like your kind around here


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> me too! cos did he say he was 70Kg?
> 
> that would be almost 1 and half times body weight.
> 
> ...


He said when he did that video he was only 65kg but i think he was just trying to wind everyone up.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ahal84 said:


> Oi we don't like your kind around here


#

nobody likes my kind anywhere lol hard being a mixed race, african irish english decent nobody wants to give me a job


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I walked around Thailand topless or in a muscle vest with my ab's on show. Why build yourself to hide away?!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I walked around Thailand topless or in a muscle vest with my ab's on show. Why build yourself to hide away?!


The OP was talking about skinny lads, not enormous muscular bodybuilders!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

cub said:


> The OP was talking about skinny lads, not enormous muscular bodybuilders!


Oh!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> cant be ar5ed to trawl through the thread but did he ever get asked to post up a pic of his 12 rep ATG squats before he got banned?
> 
> just curious cos thats good at his body weight and it would be interesting to see how ATG he goes and how good his form is.


With them fckin legs...


----------



## Tom C (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not really interested in having abs unlike what seems to be most of the UK male population into their fitness. Would rather just be bulky with some good chest and back definition. Rarely do any ab workouts, the compounds are enough for me to strengthen the core.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> With them fckin legs...


ha ha

i never saw them, as soon as i realised it was a pic of him holding his top up my eyes auto filter kicked in lmao


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

if i you live in a hot climate i prob would lol but not in england no reason too


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i got visible abs at just under 14 stone as of now, but im hoping they'l be better at 13 stone which is my goal 

Oh and i only wanna be this light because im trying to get fit for the army, and running is easier at a lighter weight


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> ha ha
> 
> i never saw them, as soon as i realised it was a pic of him holding his top up my eyes auto filter kicked in lmao


Supra commented on them, i dont even know what he is claiming he can squat, but my 5 yr old cousin has got bigger quads then this weasel


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

cub said:


> The OP was talking about skinny lads, not enormous muscular bodybuilders!


and he also meant people getting there abs out like pulling up there top and sayign to girls get a load of this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

Bruze said:


> Give me 2 weeks till test kicks in properly. #25lbs


Don't bring that # tag twitter sh*t on here


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

In this country? Do I fck. On holiday my kites out 90% of the time.

What ****es me off is the lasses who think they can grab a feel (unless they are hot obviously), doesn't work the other way round.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haven't read all the replies.

Im on holiday now and my shirt is never on! Mainly cos im snorkelling and swimming or chilling round the pool though lol

But when we're out in evening, nah the shirt stays on, bit weird pulling top up for pics like on 1st page lol especially when there's no abs there lmao

And substituting deadlifts for lat pulldowns? Really?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dusher said:


> In this country? Do I fck. On holiday my kites out 90% of the time.
> 
> What ****es me off is the lasses who think they can grab a feel (unless they are hot obviously), doesn't work the other way round.


Mate im married now  on my honeymoon and not being big headed but getting a lot of attention from a group of blonde girls lol the mrs hates it!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Loving this thread!! So my time to show off!! 102kg and 6pack all year round brahhhh!!!


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

No i don't. Mainly because I've never had abs


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Mate im married now  on my honeymoon and not being big headed but getting a lot of attention from a group of blonde girls lol the mrs hates it!


Mate I feel your pain. Was getting some attention this year, I must be on a sh!t load of peoples ibiza photo albums ha. Most of the lasses asking me to pick them up. Id been up for days as well, I was struggling to pick myself up at times ha.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

miggs said:


> Loving this thread!! So my time to show off!! 102kg and 6pack all year round brahhhh!!!


There you go kid


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

dusher said:


> There you go kid


Class!!!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I walked around Thailand topless or in a muscle vest with my ab's on show.* Why build yourself to hide away?*!


Because you will look like a bellend to the rest of the world blatantly showing off


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

DigIt said:


> Because you will look like a bellend to the rest of the world blatantly showing off


Way to go keyboard warrior - feel good now? :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Take note of AVI... If you're gonna do it, take the whole shirt off, pose stupidly behind a ****ing roided up man mountain, run away like a small girl when he turns round :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> Don't bring that # tag twitter sh*t on here


Dont go in any team alpha journals if hash tagging p1sses you off buddy. lol.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

dusher said:


> There you go kid


ahh no way, why wasn't I told we're handing out blue peter badges


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

DigIt said:


> Because you will look like a bellend to the rest of the world blatantly showing off


Lmao! Someone's not confident with there body


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If it's too hot for a shirt then yes, not just for the sake of it.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Way to go keyboard warrior - feel good now? :thumb: :laugh:


thats not being a keyboard warrior lol. im pointing something out that you might not know



C.Hill said:


> Lmao! Someone's not confident with there body


you're not wrong. can't say i feel terribly confident with all the avis on here haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

tyramhall said:


> BRAH?


I would love to know if these pricks actually talk like that in real life.

- - - Updated - - -



tyramhall said:


> BRAH?


I would love to know if these pricks actually talk like that in real life.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

vetran said:


> i aint got abs bro as you can see but i dont go far wrong bro


Watch ya back near that water vetran, i can see a croc sneaking up behind ya!!

Slippery fcukers they are!!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

DigIt said:


> Because you will look like a bellend to the rest of the world blatantly showing off


I've got nothing to be ashamed of. I've worked hard. Why should every other sod be topless apart from me, because I've worked hard? So fat/furry/etc its fine, in shape cover up?

Typical British knock someone down because they're doing ok! Sod that!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

145 lbs in those photos i posted when i got banned

im nw unbanned a month later and 163lbs and counting


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

man i forgot this shizzle ma nizzle...seems like you couldnt wait to get back on this


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Bruze said:


> 145 lbs in those photos i posted when i got banned
> 
> im nw unbanned a month later and 163lbs and counting


Welcome back from banned camp.

What stories of the unsubstantiated do you have for us. Brah.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

erm i got really depressed when i got banned and decided im gunna bulk to 170lbs in 3 months.. 163lbs nw

just usin creatine and switched from chocolate whey to strawberry and makin some good gains


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Bruze said:


> erm i got really depressed when i got banned and decided im gunna bulk to 170lbs in 3 months.. 163lbs nw
> 
> just usin creatine and switched from chocolate whey to strawberry and makin some good gains


Yeah i heard about strawberry enhancing the amino profile of the whey and as such you're able to make better gainz than when using chocolate.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

how does one physically get your abs out when it's not an appendage...i mean you can get your dick out but not your abs...you have to expose them in public by going topless and then be branded a complete tosser unless you are on a beach or in a shower.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bruze said:


> erm i got really depressed when i got banned and decided im gunna bulk to 170lbs in 3 months.. 163lbs nw
> 
> just usin creatine and switched from chocolate whey to strawberry and makin some good gains


How many cycles have you done to allow you to reach the massive weight of 12 stone?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> How many cycles have you done to allow you to reach the massive weight of 12 stone?


nun im natural weight lifter bodybuilder ive cycled chocolate cookies cream protein shake, strawberry critical mass, creatine monohydrate and no explode asll wiht good results


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Bruze said:


> nun im natural weight lifter bodybuilder ive cycled chocolate cookies cream protein shake, strawberry critical mass, creatine monohydrate and no explode asll wiht good results


Ok.You will be banned again soon enough for trolling as it's well known you've done cycles,until then I'll just stick you on ignore you annoying little boy.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Ok.You will be banned again soon enough for trolling as it's well known you've done cycles,until then I'll just stick you on ignore you annoying little boy.


Brilliant


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh ffs not this lad again lol

What are you abs looking like at the minute at your huge 163lbs. Have you started training legs yet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I always thought a brah was what guys like this feared most in women.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Oh ffs not this lad again lol
> 
> What are you abs looking like at the minute at your huge 163lbs. Have you started training legs yet?


Someone get that poor kid a sandwich or a burger or something...


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Just read all of this, 20lbs in a month if I read that right ? Also you went on a test e 600mg p/w cycle and stopped after 4 weeks now using creatine.

So the enanthate ester would barely be at full strength levels, then you came off?

As a general overview, you have a better than average body. However on this forum you are below average. Conveniently you havnt got any up to date pictures... Sounds like they're recent and your camera broke lol

The most recent looks a slight improvement... I would give up posting and eat humble pie

You're more likely to keep posting old pics and ask people if they're mirin' ? Then wait for a ban from a mod who gets tired of it.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

supermancss said:


> Just read all of this, 20lbs in a month if I read that right ? Also you went on a test e 600mg p/w cycle and stopped after 4 weeks now using creatine.
> 
> So the enanthate ester would barely be at full strength levels, then you came off?
> 
> ...


Who are you reffering too mate ?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I never took test i'm too scared and waiting till im older lol... these posts were when i was off my head at like 1am haha.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

welcome back from band camp


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> welcome back from band camp


You know eh this one time at band camp??? :laugh:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bruze said:


> I never took test i'm too scared and waiting till im older lol... these posts were when i was off my head at like 1am haha.


EVer tried this amazing thing called food? Damn you grow like crazy!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

So why day you was using test when you wasn't you silly boy?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> You know eh this one time at band camp??? :laugh:


 :nono:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> :nono:


I was reffering to the american pie movies


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> EVer tried this amazing thing called food? Damn you grow like crazy!


Wernt you the guy that faked a relationship with some girl from google images mate?

like i said i'm 163lbs and will carry on bulking until 200lbs now.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bruze said:


> 145 lbs in those photos i posted when i got banned
> 
> im nw unbanned a month later and 163lbs and counting


 :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

We being invaded by misc?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Bruze said:


> *Wernt you the guy that faked a relationship with some girl from google images mate?*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


He does have a very valid point here, as much as i hate to agree with him


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Wernt you the guy that faked a relationship with some girl from google images mate?
> 
> like i said i'm 163lbs and will carry on bulking until 200lbs now.


Yes yes i was and im working on a new one on photoshop RIGHT NOW  But abit of serious advice mate post your diet up so people can help you reach 200lbs


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Milky said:


> Who are you reffering too mate ?


I assumed it was obvious, Bruze


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

supermancss said:


> I assumed it was obvious, Bruze


I thought so but having not gone back thro the whole thread wasnt sure.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze said:


> I never took test i'm too scared and waiting till im older lol... these posts were when i was off my head at like 1am haha.


Bit of friendly advice then.

Next time your " off your head " at 1 am dont log onto here then acting like a ku*t and we wil all get along.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Milky said:


> I thought so but having not gone back thro the whole thread wasnt sure.


Felling a bit small today are we Milky?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Yes yes i was and im working on a new one on photoshop RIGHT NOW  But abit of serious advice mate post your diet up so people can help you reach 200lbs


That's actually really funny, and with the fact you have nearly 7 thosand posts and you've been here since july 2011 and judging by your pose in your avi i actually feel sorry for people like you mate.

Meal 1.

1 Critical Mass 52g protein 155 carbs 928kcals

Meal 2. 100g basmati rice 250g chicken breast

Pre workout 2 bannahs

Post workout

1 Critical Mass 52g protein 155 carbs 928kcals

Meal 3. 100g basmati rice with 200g lean grilled steak

Meal 4. 6 rice cakes with 4 tea spoons of peanut butter

Meal 5. Chicken salad with jalapenos and loads of lettuce, tomato, cucumber.

considering adding a meal after waking along with the sake, i dont have meal 2 until 1pm and have that shake at 7am. a nice window for some fish and rice.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mish said:


> Felling a bit small today are we Milky?


Ha ha no mate, well actually yeah l am but l figured it was one ot two people so was curious :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze said:


> That's actually really funny, and with the fact you have nearly 7 thosand posts and you've been here since july 2011 and judging by your pose in your avi i actually feel sorry for people like you mate.
> 
> Meal 1.
> 
> ...


Maybe before feeliing sorry for him check out his journal coz he looks a damn site better than you ever will.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bruze said:


> That's actually really funny, and with the fact you have nearly 7 thosand posts and you've been here since july 2011 and judging by your pose in your avi i actually feel sorry for people like you mate.
> 
> Meal 1.
> 
> ...


Why do you have to have a dig at everyone. Proper nasty comments. People can take $hit like that to heart. No need really.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Milky said:


> Maybe before feeliing sorry for him check out his journal coz he looks a damn site better than you ever will.


A mod insulting and putting down another member, i can see why i don't come on here much anymore.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze said:


> A mod insulting and putting down another member, i can see why i don't come on here much anymore.


You little baby.

YOU just said you feel sorry for people like infernal and cant take it back.

Grow up.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bruze said:


> A mod insulting and putting down another member, i can see why i don't come on here much anymore.


You little baby.

YOU just said you feel sorry for people like infernal and cant take it back.

Grow up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You know how you get them people that are bullied all their life and they lash out at the world. Could be that?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

why cant this thread get lock off it'll only end in mass f*ckery


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bruze said:


> That's actually really funny, and with the fact you have nearly 7 thosand posts and you've been here since july 2011 and judging by your pose in your avi i actually feel sorry for people like you mate.
> 
> Meal 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> why cant this thread get lock off it'll only end in mass f*ckery


Stop being so sensible......let the fvckery commence lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Mass fvkery !!!!!! Sounds like some kind of Church of England orgy. And we all know that's not going to happen !


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Paul.B. said:


> Stop being so sensible......let the fvckery commence lol





OldManRiver said:


> Mass fvkery !!!!!! Sounds like some kind of Church of England orgy. And we all know that's not going to happen !


problem is threads get locked just before they peak, and its an anti climax lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Btw the diet i just set up for you will give you a sustained energy release and the fiber and veggies will slow down insulin release and make less of a spike.

Now what were you saying about feeling sorry for me?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Btw the diet i just set up for you will give you a sustained energy release and the fiber and veggies will slow down insulin release and make less of a spike.
> 
> Now what were you saying about feeling sorry for me?


Why help the cnut when he's bein a pr**k. Let him stay skinny


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> Why help the cnut when he's bein a pr**k. Let him stay skinny


Cause maybe if im not a pr**k to him he wont be one towards me, maybe if i help him out he will turn around? idk thats what i all of a suddenly was thinking when i posted it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause maybe if im not a pr**k to him he wont be one towards me, maybe if i help him out he will turn around? idk thats what i all of a suddenly was thinking when i posted it


**** him

having read some of your threads in AL you can take that however you want


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Cause maybe if im not a pr**k to him he wont be one towards me, maybe if i help him out he will turn around? idk thats what i all of a suddenly was thinking when i posted it


He's always gonna be a pr**k mate, look at him. You posted asking for his diet to help him, he responds with a personal insult. Fvck him. Plus he calls bananas "bannahs". And he's about 13 from the look of it.


----------



## forbes88 (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't got abs but the girls seem to love my shoulders arms and chest haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Breda said:


> **** him
> 
> having read some of your threads in AL you can take that however you want


Oh i do love some chocolate every now and then I like being the Oreo in the middle :devil2:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Bruze said:


> A mod insulting and putting down another member, i can see why i don't come on here much anymore.


You came straight back on after your 1 month holiday lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MF88 said:


> He's always gonna be a pr**k mate, look at him. You posted asking for his diet to help him, he responds with a personal insult. Fvck him. Plus he calls bananas "bannahs". And he's about 13 from the look of it.


Idk to be fair i did insult him abit first


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This guy is a troll. I have some semblance of abs at 280lbs. Bruze is a pencil neck


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh i do love some chocolate every now and then I like being the Oreo in the middle :devil2:


Ackee&Saltfish is into spit roast buggery not me :rolleye:


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> This guy is a troll. I have some semblance of abs at 280lbs. Bruze is a pencil neck


I wasn't the best example, Im around 220lbs so didnt want to volunteer myself lol.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh i do love some chocolate every now and then I like being the Oreo in the middle :devil2:





Breda said:


> Ackee&Saltfish is into spit roast buggery not me :rolleye:


Bomboooclaaarrrrt!!! Im gone for a sec and come back to gettin pimped out!!!..infernal theres a couple of chocolate breres on the forum im afraid im busy

Lol pm @AK-26 to start off wit then try @zack amin ...hes a good guy :whistling:


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

vetran said:


> abs are for girls big men are for women


I hardly post on here but I do spend a fair bit of time reading through. Just to keep my home training finger on the pulse more than anything else. But every now and then I need cheering up so I pop in to theads like this. And tend to leave feeling worse than I did when I clicked in.

The skinny guy that looks like hes in JLS probably does go on holiday and get loads of girls all over him. Because, and this might upset a few of you on her, but girls as a general rule do prefer skinny guys. Its been a long long time since a big guy was a pin up for the masses of teens through to early twentys. Ok, not all but most girls. Note I said 'girls' and not women. Women DO like men from experience and not wee boys like the funny looking skinny fella that by the sound of it and look of him started taking gear before he even joined a gym let alone lifted a weight.

Ban the pipsqueeks isp for life would be my course of action if I had a say on here. Let him troll youtube like the rest of the goons.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

agree with brawn, most girls like a skinny guy with abs, cause they know when they get hit, it wont hurt as much as someone who works out correctly


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

barsnack said:


> agree with brawn, most girls like a skinny guy with abs, cause they know when they get hit, it wont hurt as much as someone who works out correctly


Ditto. Some dweeb on Hol looked how I looked before I trained. Always showing his skinny abs off. Girls loved it. I felt like saying, are you for real!!!! He was like a rake but with abs


----------



## Ryan28 (Oct 18, 2012)

Reading this thread has been the highlight of my day.... No wouldn't push it up that high maybe the best laugh I've had


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> Do the units with abs get them out for the ladies on a night out?
> 
> I'm sick of going out and seeing skinny guys with no muscle, getting their abs out. And worst of all the girls bloody love it. Seriously like wtf. Met a lad on holiday and he was about 6'2 and must have weighed ten stone. Walking around showing birds his abs all the chuffing time! seriously is it cool to be skinny as fook and have abs. Just feel like telling them to eat!


Only read the op...as i'm lazy:lol:

Yes, apparently its the fashion:rolleyes: Also, yes, i say exactly that...'someone ought to feed that poor fooker' :laugh:

In answer, no, generally folks are too busy looking at my delts and wondering if i'm a cross dresser...cause girls don't have delts:rolleyes:


----------



## Brawn (Jun 9, 2010)

Woman with delts. mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Wwoooowwww raaassss step back man, there aint no oreo cookie goin on, aint no jam rolly polly aint no way, @AcKee&Saltfish we don't promote black on black humpin, man turns his back for a second and some fools tryma mount it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Wwoooowwww raaassss step back man, there aint no oreo cookie goin on, aint no jam rolly polly aint no way, @AcKee&Saltfish we don't promote black on black humpin, man turns his back for a second and some fools tryma mount it


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Bruze said:


> I never took test i'm too scared and waiting till im older lol... these posts were when i was off my head at like 1am haha.


This quote describes you to a T.

Sad little boy who comes online when intoxicated and bigs himself up and tells lies.

Guys, we have a rep system for a reason, if you stongly disagree with Bruze's posts then use the system in place to let him know this, especially the users with high rep power. My negative reps dont do much damage...

:smartass:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Closing this thread as its gone COMPLETELY off topic and is just turning into a barrage of insults and stupididty.

Guys if you dont like a member just put them on ignore, why get into it with them.


----------

